# Gestor for immigration help in Barcelona



## Stefanzo (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi All!

We are moving from Australia to Spain this year to live for several years. We're arriving December 2015 (via Costa Rica for 3 months) and need a gestor to help with immigration. 

My wife and I are both Australian but I have dual citizenship and have a new EC passport (I was born in England), so we need help getting my NIE and my wife's residence permit. I'm a chiropractor, so intend to set up a new practice and be self employed.

Can anyone recommend a good, reliable gestor in Barcelona to help with immigration?

Many thanks
Stefan


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Try altayo.com, if your Catalan or Spanish isn't up to scratch speak to Clara. If they can't help they should be able to pass you on to someone who can. They are very good to know for financial and legal issues. Please mention my name to Clara if you speak with her.


----------



## Stefanzo (Feb 10, 2015)

thanks Helenameva, I went to the website but there doesn't seem to be a Clara on the team.  Is it possible that she has left?


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Last I heard from her was in February. I think the website shows the bosses only. Perhaps it is best to ring or email the general enquiries address.


----------

